# Iron Man RS 4 Wins Season Opener of Italian Superstars Series



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new edition of the Campionato Italiano Superstars has kicked-off in the outskirts of Rome on a glorious sunny afternoon... exactly as the previous edition, with Gianni Morbidelli on top in qualifying, in the race and in the fastest lap. Morbidelli took the lead at the start from the 550i BMWs of former Supertouring car driver Stefano Gabellini and former downhiller Kristian Ghedina and never looked back winning an eneventful race by 13.371. His team mate Giorgio Sanna, who started from Row 2 had to make an unscheduled pit stop on Lap 2 due to a blown left rear tyre. He wound up 10th, picking therefore only a lone point on the Sunday at his home track. 
* Full Story *


----------

